# Happy Single Awareness Day!



## DrewsLife727 (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Single Awareness TFO! Oh and happy Valentines Day to those with a special someone


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 14, 2013)

I almost fell off my computer chair laughing .
I didn't know there was a single awareness day? Is there a time square event?


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 14, 2013)

Ha ha DREW !!!!.... too phunny~


----------



## immayo (Feb 14, 2013)

I feel like it's single awareness day.. although I do have a significant other. I just won't be seeing him since his managers are a bunch of douches and always screw him over when it comes to scheduling  *rant*


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 14, 2013)

immayo said:


> I feel like it's single awareness day.. although I do have a significant other. I just won't be seeing him since his managers are a bunch of douches and always screw him over when it comes to scheduling  *rant*



HA HA HA HA .... " Douche" .... in CALi Lingo ... We call um " TOOLS!
ha hahaha ...


----------



## tortadise (Feb 14, 2013)

I dont worry. I have all my torts. They keep me happy, sane, and motivated. I never get tired of em. Unlike people. Not a fan of them there things.


----------



## immayo (Feb 14, 2013)

haha Cali lingo... don't even get me started on that subject. My mentioned bf is from Cali (Escondido) and he says the funniest things sometimes. Especially when we are out visiting and are around his friends. I am just like wtf are you guys saying??!? BRAH


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 14, 2013)

tortadise said:


> I dont worry. I have all my torts. They keep me happy, sane, and motivated. I never get tired of em. Unlike people. Not a fan of them there things.



Kelly that makes two of us ...... " why do ya think we are here V day night .... talking torts?


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww I hope you have a wonderful day.




tortadise said:


> I dont worry. I have all my torts. They keep me happy, sane, and motivated. I never get tired of em. Unlike people. Not a fan of them there things.



Sounds like my husband.. He loves animals and hates people. He tolerates me because I love animals too.. and the other things I do around here.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 14, 2013)

Ah, animals are better then humans (for the most part) . My sister says I'm going to be an old cat man instead of an old cat lady...


----------



## immayo (Feb 14, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> Ah, animals are better then humans (for the most part) . My sister says I'm going to be an old cat man instead of an old cat lady...



My bf has already referred to me as a crazy tortoise lady rather than a crazy cat lady! That's love at it's finest! I don't really care though I love my tortoise!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentinws Day!! You always have us crazy tort people!


----------



## mctlong (Feb 14, 2013)

DrewsLife727 said:


> Happy Single Awareness TFO!



Is that like anti-valentines day?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CqTbwTRuLo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## immayo (Feb 14, 2013)

I wanted to share this just because this chick is so creepy in all her videos and it makes me laugh. Though you guys may enjoy it!

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDWJn3IwiaM[/video]


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 14, 2013)

immayo said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, animals are better then humans (for the most part) . My sister says I'm going to be an old cat man instead of an old cat lady...
> ...



Theres love for ya ! I've been told I'm quite the charmer; with my cats, that is. I make sure all my girls know how pretty they are...
See, who needs women when we have cats ! Mwuahahaha.
Crazy cat man I am .


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2013)

The best people are crazy animal people. I agree with the rest of ya. Love animals, people, well, NOT My people just call me crazy.  
Happy Singles Day and Happy Valentines Day, heck, lets make it 
Happy Tort Day


----------



## bigred (Feb 14, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > I dont worry. I have all my torts. They keep me happy, sane, and motivated. I never get tired of em. Unlike people. Not a fan of them there things.
> ...



That would make 3 of us, not a big fan of people either


----------



## harris (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't stop laughing at that youtube video!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruiser12 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol that youtube video was so creepy/funny lol!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 23, 2013)

harris said:


> I can't stop laughing at that youtube video!!!!!!!!!!



She reminds me a lot of an *ex*-girlfriend...


----------

